# Tabelle ich verzweifle!



## Wanna (29. Februar 2004)

also, wie kann man so eine tabelle aufbauen?

beispiel, (nur ein beispiel)







so, in meinem 2.ten bild ist es oben so, wie ich es hinbekomme, und unten so wie es sein soll:






kann mir da jemand helfen und bitte erklären wie er das gemacht hat, danke


----------



## alexander (29. Februar 2004)

*hier hassu ...*

Hier der Code ...

<table width="500" border="0" cellspacing="00" cellpadding="00">
  <tr>
    <td height="30" valign="top">ich hab mal schnell was gebastelt ... </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><table width="100%"  border="0" cellspacing="00" cellpadding="00">
      <tr>
        <td width="30%"><table width="100%"  border="0" cellspacing="00" cellpadding="00">
          <tr>
            <td>beispiel</td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td>beispiel</td>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td>beispiel</td>
          </tr>
        </table></td>
        <td width="14%" valign="top">
<table width="100%"  border="0" cellspacing="00" cellpadding="00">
          <tr>
            <td>hallo<br><br></td>
          </tr></table>
          <table width="100%"  border="0" cellspacing="00" cellpadding="00"></table></td>
        <td width="56%" valign="top"><table width="100%"  border="0" cellspacing="00" cellpadding="00">
          <tr>
            <td>viel spaß damit, hoffe ich konnt helfen ...<br><br></td>
          </tr>
        </table></td>
      </tr>
    </table></td>
  </tr>
</table>

Hoffe ich konnt' helfen ...


----------



## Wanna (1. März 2004)

hi, was muss ich machen, damit ich noch mehr beispiel reihen bekomme, die anderen aber eine bleiben


----------



## alexander (1. März 2004)

*height-angaben machen ?*

Falls du mit Reihen Zeilen meinst könntest du die Höhe der Zeilen angeben,
oder eben mit Umbrüchen "<br>" arbeiten.

Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Wanna (1. März 2004)

ich möchte einfach noch mehr "beispiel" reihen untereinander, rechts daneben soll aber eine bleiben


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. März 2004)

Möglichkeit 1:

Du baust *nur *ein Grundgerüst und packst in dieses wieder Tabellen...

Möglichkeit 2:

Du überlegst Dir dein Tabelllenkonstrukt und baust es auf:


```
<table> -> sagt dem Browser hier kommt eine Tabelle

<tr> -> sagt dem Browser hier kommt eine Reihe

</tr> sagt dem Browser hier endet eine Zeile

(dazwischen, zwischen <TR> und </TR>)

<td> sagt dem Browser hier kommt eine Zelle

</td> sagt dem Browser hier endet eine Zelle

Beispiel 1:

<table>
<tr>
<td>
</td>
<td>
<td>
</tr>
</table>

sagt dem Browser:

<table> = hier kommt eine Tabelle
<tr> = hier kommt eine Reihe
<td> = hier kommt eine Zelle
</td> = hier kommt endet eine Zelle
<td> = hier kommt noch eine Zelle daneben, weil Reihe nicht geschlossen
</td> = hier endet die 2. Zelle ( in der ersten Reihe )
</tr> = hier endet die erste Reihe 
</table> sagt dem Browser das die Tabelle zu Ende ist

Beispiel 2:

<table> = sagt dem Browser es kommt eine Tabelle

<tr> = sagt dem Browser die 1. Reihe beginnt

<td colspan=2>  = sagt dem Browser a) hier beginnt eine Zelle b) die Zelle umfasst zwei Spalten, weil colspan = 2 ( col= Spalte )

</td> = sagt dem Browser hier endet die 2 Spalten umfassende Zelle
 
</tr> = sagt dem Browser, das die 1. Reihe hier endet

<tr> = sagt dem Browser hier kommt eine neue ( 2.te) Reihe

<td rowspan=2> = sagt dem Browser die Zelle erstreckt sich auf zwei Reihen ( in der aktuellen Spalte ), weil rowspan=2. ( Row = Reihe )

</td> = sagt dem Browser hier endet die Zelle, die sich über zwei Reiehen erstreckt

<td> = sagt dem Browser hier kommt eine (einzelne) Zelle

</td> = sagt dem Browser hier endet die Zelle

</tr> = sagt dem Browser hier endet die Reihe

<tr> = sagt dem Browser hier kommt eine Reihe (die dritte)

<td> = sagt dem Browser hier kommt eine Zelle

</td>  = sagt dem Browser hier endet die Zelle

</tr> = sagt dem Browser hier endet die Reihe

</table> = sagt dem Browser hier endet Tabelle
```


----------



## Xaicon (1. März 2004)

In Sachen Tabellen gibt es noch von Selfhtml ein schön veranschaulichtes Beispiel:
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/tabellen/aufbau.htm#definieren
Zudem noch die Funktionen "col- und rowspan":
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/tabellen/zellen_verbinden.htm#spaltenweise


----------



## Wanna (1. März 2004)

thx, jetzt weiß ich wies


----------



## blendy (25. Juli 2005)

Xaicon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In Sachen Tabellen gibt es noch von Selfhtml ein schön veranschaulichtes Beispiel:
> http://de.selfhtml.org/html/tabellen/aufbau.htm#definieren
> Zudem noch die Funktionen "col- und rowspan":
> http://de.selfhtml.org/html/tabellen/zellen_verbinden.htm#spaltenweise


--------------
Und wegen "col- und rowspan" meckert W3C dann ganz fürchterlich :-(


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. Juli 2005)

@Wanna: Was soll das denn werden, wenn’s fertig ist? Ich bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher, dass die »Beispiel«e in einer Liste besser aufgehoben wären.


----------

